# Brown leaking into dog's eyes



## Zeus101

I noticed several days ago both of Zeus' eyes look to be leaking brown into the whites. His eyes aren't bloodshot but the color leaking is symmetrical on both eyes. I'm not sure if this is normal perhaps or a medical condition such as Pannus. Has anyone here experienced this with their dog before? This is really concerning me. I will upload some pictures as soon as I can so you all can see what I am talking about.


----------



## Zeus101

Here is a picture of his right eye. You can notice the slight brown discoloration on the side of it. The same thing appears on his left eye in the same location.


----------



## llombardo

Do you have a picture of the dog's eye looking right at it? Mine gets eye boogers and every now and then her eyes tear. The vet said it can do with allergies and humidity?? The vet also didn't think it was pannus with mine, because its usually one eye or the other..not both at the same time. Sometimes her eyes are slightly blood shot, usually all of this clears up for mine if I give her a benadryl, which the vet said was okay.


----------



## blehmannwa

I had this with my old girls. I believe that my vet said it was form sun exposure and age--but I really can't recall. It was not anything that needed treatment.


----------



## Zeus101

llombardo said:


> Do you have a picture of the dog's eye looking right at it? Mine gets eye boogers and every now and then her eyes tear. The vet said it can do with allergies and humidity?? The vet also didn't think it was pannus with mine, because its usually one eye or the other..not both at the same time. Sometimes her eyes are slightly blood shot, usually all of this clears up for mine if I give her a benadryl, which the vet said was okay.


I will get a close-up picture of his eye tomorrow. My boy's sound asleep right now so I'm not going to bother him. I noticed the other day Zeus' eyes were a little red but it cleared up the next morning. I was reading more about Pannus and it usually occurs in dogs 3-5 years of age. Zeus being 8 months I believe it's just a genetic thing.


----------



## Jax08

Not a big deal. I asked my vet the same thing about Jax's eyes. He said it's normal

found the thread on the other board when I asked about Jax's eyes
Vet said if only pigment leaking, no cloudiness, not an issue. He said the cause is that their eyes, like ours, are constantly changing shape and sometimes pigment can leak. The reason ours don't "leak" is because the problem is with our lenses. If cloudiness develops then bring her right in.


----------



## Blanketback

My puppy's are too, and so were my last dog's. My vet also said not to worry.
You could google dog brown sclera to put your mind at ease, lots of reading!


----------



## Sunflowers

Yup, Hans has that too on one eye. I asked the vet, and she said not to worry about it.
She said it's kind of like a bruise. This happened after he managed to scratch his eye with a stick, while diving in the bushes after his ball.


----------



## Zeus101

Thank you guys for all the responses! My mind is at ease for now but if I do notice any changes we'll be taking a trip to the vet.


----------



## Zeus101

Out of curiosity I was looking at my puppy Zoey's eyes and noticed she has the same condition Zeus does in the same exact place. I'm guessing since they're siblings it has to be genetic.


----------



## M&J

My dog has the same thing. I obsessed (and scared myself with a google search) but the vet said it's fine.


----------



## gsdlover91

Berlin's scleras are brownish also...freaked me out as well (thought he had serious eye damage!) but vet said its nothing to worry about. How odd. Anyone know what causes it....?


----------

